# Samba4 standalone mode trouble



## ccnp123 (May 7, 2013)

Having some trouble setting up a real simple samba share on a fresh FreeBSD9.1. The only commands I've done are
`portsnap fetch`
`portsnap extract`
`cd /usr/ports/net/samba4 && make install clean`

Here's smb.conf:

```
[global] 
  workgroup = UNCAS
  server string = files
  log file = /var/log/%m.log
  max log size = 100
  security = user
  encrypt passwords = yes
  socket options = TCP_NODELAY
  preferred master = yes
  wins support = yes
  dns proxy = no

[www]
  comment = web files
  path = /www
  public = no
  writeable = yes
  directory mask = 0770
  create mask = 0770
  browseable = yes
```

If I try `samba4 start` it complains that I should start smbd, nmbd, and winbindd by hand if all I want is a simple share. So whatever, I do:

`/usr/local/sbin/smbd start`
`/usr/local/sbin/nmbd start`
`/usr/local/sbin/winbindd start`
In that order.

So to test, I try to `smbclient -L` to local host and this is what I get:

```
root@files:/usr/local/sbin # smbclient -L \\\\localhost -U parker
Enter parker's password: 
Failed to load upcase.dat, will use lame ASCII-only case sensitivity rules
Failed to load lowcase.dat, will use lame ASCII-only case sensitivity rules
protocol negotiation failed: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT
root@files:/usr/local/sbin #
```

What could be going on here? Trying the `smbclient` command on another machine gives the exact same timeout error.


----------

